# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  When was the last time you had a cold?

## Flavor

I haven't had one in over a year.

----------


## Cuchculan

This year we had the rather odd claim that the common cold and the flu did not exist this year because people were wearing face masks and social distancing. In the same speech it was said Covid cases were so high because people were not wearing masks and not social distancing. Work that one out if you can. The claim is there has been nobody with the flu this year at all. Which I don't believe. I think the normal flu simply showed up as Covid. These are the cases that did not need to go near hospital and were better after a week. i don't for one second believe these people had Covid. Just normal colds or the flu.

----------


## Otherside

Theres been a lower amount of cold kicking around here, because that's what happens when you're sat indoors not really seeing each other. Dont doubt there was cases. Just less of it. Havent had it in a year - but then I havent really been in work, or commuting on the trains, or been anywhere youd usually catch it.

----------


## CeltAngel

I honestly don't remember. I can tell you it's been several years though.

----------


## CeCe

Last year

----------


## rabidfoxes

I've had colds but I'm the sort of person who has the sniffles the year round. They just get better, worse, disappear and reappear. I don't think they would record regular colds as Covid because at least here they test before marking it as a Covid case. And sneezing, which is so common when you get a cold, is not a Covid symptom.

----------


## Lou

Early last year.

----------


## SAgirl

I'm feeling a cold come on now which is strange.

----------

